

Startup Chile: Cofounder Wanted - ccarpenterg
http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/startup-chile-cofounder-wanted

======
sidmitra
I'm thinking of applying as well. I'm sure it'll be an awesome experience
overall.

Right now i run django dev studio(<http://cloudshuffle.com>), helping others
launch. Might be time to jump in to some product ideas i've had for a while,
but need to put in some research time before i make up my mind for sure.

But best of luck on your search still!

------
Kirchart123
What is your biz about ? .. I already aplied

